# Front grille and fog light upgrade



## Susiem (Jul 14, 2020)

Looking to change my front grille to the TTS line honeycombed style and fog lights to match. Anyone know the part numbers of the compatible ones please?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome  try a post in the mk2 section for more help


----------



## Susiem (Jul 14, 2020)

Thought this was mk2. Apologies


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Susiem said:


> Thought this was mk2. Apologies


No problem this is the New users


----------

